# tiny URL host



## cooljc (Apr 12, 2005)

hi,

i'm looking for the shortest URL shortenertha't's known...also, are there any places that would provide free webhosting where i could create my own address (preferably as short as possible as well)


----------



## cooljc (Apr 12, 2005)

i need it to host a few pictuers


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

A couple of free image hosting web sites found with a Google search:

http://photobucket.com/

http://imageshack.us/

A free web service that lets you convert long URLs into "Tiny URLs":

http://tinyurl.com/

I have used Tiny URL a few times but have never tried any picture hosting services. I have seen people praise these two picture hosting services. You should read all of their privacy statement and terms of service before signing up.

If you are looking to get your own web site and domain name like www.cooljc.com then you will probably need to pay something for it.


----------



## knight_47 (Mar 15, 2006)

create a really simple site with all your images with html, upload that to www.freewebs.com, and then get a free .co.nr domain name at www.freedomains.co.nr


----------



## namenotfound (Apr 30, 2005)

For a "tiny url" for images, try http://tinypic.com


----------

